# ipod touch 3ème génération qui ne s'allume plus du tout



## ipod touch3 (27 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai un ipod touch 3ème génération et du jour au lendemain il a cessé de fonctionner. Il ne répond pas lorsque je le connecte à mon ordinateur, ni à une prise secteur. Et j'ai déjà essayé le coup du bouton home + power ça ne fonctionne pas. 
Si vs pouviez m'aider svp je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire


----------



## Funigtor (27 Décembre 2011)

Il y a quelque chose sur l'écran ?


----------



## Claude B. (10 Janvier 2012)

S'il a été commandé par internet chez Apple, je le retournerais mais après avoir mentionner votre problème sur le site Apple internet. Peut_être ont-ils une solution!

Si dans un revendeur Mac, allez leur montré le plus vite possible.

La garantie peut-être utile


----------

